# Durham County homeowner shoots three break-in suspects



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:mrgreen:

Durham County homeowner shoots three break-in suspects :: WRAL.com



> Durham, N.C. - A Durham County homeowner shot three people trying to break into his house Friday morning, according to the sheriff's office.
> 
> Lt. Stan Harris said calls came in around 10:30 a.m. about a break-in in progress and gunshots fired in a house at 1017 Hamilton Way in the southern part of the county.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Now it's the thieves' turn to have nightmares... :smt071


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats how we roll in the NC  LOL!

I live a little bit South of Chapel Hill and frequently have discussions in the local grocery store about AR platform builds, concealed carry options and home defense. 

Poor defenseless criminals!


----------

